# Nissan SUVs Under NHTSA Investigation for Transmission Issues



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

> A defect investigation has been launched regarding a transmission problem in model year 2005-2010 Nissan Frontier, Pathfinder and Xterra.
> 
> Hundreds of Xterra, Frontier, and Pathfinder owners have reported sudden jerking in their vehicles when travelling at highway speeds. The problem has been diagnosed as a failed transmission cooler which allows coolant to mix with the transmission fluid, causing internal damage to the components. Reports of the issue say that prior to the failure, the occupants noticed nothing amiss with the operation of the vehicle.
> 
> ...


Get more info on the Nissan Defect Investigation on AutoGuide.com


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It's about time!


----------



## Recian (Sep 30, 2008)

Nissan has already offered a warranty extention on the coolers to 80k. In my opinion it should be 100k. But if the cooler fails the extention will cover the trans too.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The problem is a large number of the cooler failures have occured after the 80,000 mark and some people have been given the run-around as far as the transmission coverage. Nissan never had issues with their radiators like this, but in the mid-2000's, they had problems with the cooler in the Pathfinder/Xterra/Frontiers and the bottom radiator tank in the Titans. Calsonic dropped the ball and made a defective product for Nissan. Nissan should have stepped up a lot earlier and recalled the radiators but chose to put off the issue and deny a problem until the media, social networking sites and consumer groups got involved and then came out with their extended warranty and still pretty much admitted to it being a serious issue. That's bad business practice and not a way to sway a buyer into replacing their $35000+ Pathfinder with another Nissan product in the future. I hope the NHTSA forces Nissan to do what it should have done in the first place!


----------



## rausr (Jul 15, 2012)

Finally someone coming to their senses and looking into what could have been an extremely dangerous problem.

Nissan very lucky on this one from a safety standpoint.

And while it is nice to see some attention,
it is small comfort to those of us who have been forced to spend thousands of dollars fixing this issue.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If Nissan is forced into a recall, often they provide for re-imbursement of repairs made prior to the campaign that would have been covered under the recall had there been one at the time of failure. Hang on or locate your receipts!


----------



## Recian (Sep 30, 2008)

Under recall circumstances yes nissan would reimberse you for in a way being a guinnea pig for their repairs. However the frontiers are a bulletin with warranty extention, not a actual recall campaign so nissan isnt obligated to make any repairs prior to the failure. This is why i'll buy a titan if i get a 04+ nissan truck. Currently my work truck is a 02 frontier k/c


----------

